# I WAS the chosen one!



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I got an email yesterday (names have been changed to protect the innocent):

Good afternoon 
My name is Big Bad National Recruiter and I’m a recruiter for BIG BAD NATIONAL. Per review of our records it looks like you were a previous vendor with us. I’m reaching out to you to see if you’re interested in joining our vendor network again. 
When you have a chance, please review the attached map and reply back with the areas you feel you would be able to provide Property Preservation services. Keep in mind, if you select an area, you must be able to provide service for all zip codes within that area.
 Thank you,
Big Bad National Recruiter*


*As you can imagine, after reading this I felt like I was the chosen one! I responded:*
*
Hi Big Bad National Recruiter,
I am located in the A1A1 zone of your map. Can you give me an idea of what your volume of work looked like in this zone for the pass 6-12 months? Before I decide if I will travel up to 300 miles round trip within this zone for a simple P&P or REO WO, I would like to know how profitable promising coverage for this zone may be for me.
Thank you,
Me


The almost immediate response:

Because our client composition has changed so much in the last 12 months we really can’t provide you with an estimate. Also because grasscut season is coming up we’re expecting an uptick in the amount of work we’ll have in that area. 
Thank you,
Big Bad National Recruiter


I know for a fact that this company has approximately 1 house in this particular zone, if not less. My response:

I need some help from BIG BAD NATIONAL before I can make a decision whether or not to promise coverage in A1A1. Travel to the boundaries of this zone can reach up to 300 miles round trip. At just the cost of fuel alone, one of those trips would cost me $50 (300 miles/15 mpg @ $2.50/gallon diesel). Obviously we would need to factor in other costs of doing business as well - GL, auto & E/O insurance, licensing, materials & equipment acquisition and depreciation, labor, dump & other fees, etc. 

Lets assume this particular 300 mile trip is to complete a routine GC on a 12,000SF lot, what does BIG BAD NATIONAL offer for compensation in this particular scenario?


The answer to my hypothetical query:

Thank you for clarifying. BIG BAD NATIONAL does not offer mileage reimbursement for areas that are included on your territory agreement. Please be advised you are no longer being considered for reinstatement to our vendor network. 


I was no longer the chosen one! Needless to say, I'm crushed!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Newbies need to take note. This is EXACTLY why these companies are looking for vendors. Any veterans know not to take work at a loss.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Totally burst my bubble. I thought_* I*_ was the chosen one. Here's my letter about a month ago.

_Hello, *<-------couldn't even manage to look up my name!*

My name is xxxx, I am the new recruiter for xxx here at xxxxxxxxx. We are actively seeking REO Vendors in the area. I see that you were with us prior, and would like to see if we can work something out to give this another try. I am open to negotiating discounts and giving temporary exemptions on insurance. I look forward to us working together again!!_

Are they finally running out of useful idiots? Anyone else get a love letter?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Totally burst my bubble. I thought_* I*_ was the chosen one. Here's my letter about a month ago.
> 
> _Hello, *<-------couldn't even manage to look up my name!*
> 
> ...


You can work without insurance?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You can work without insurance?


This was a company with 'preferred''insurance. I believe he was saying I could use my current insurance for a period of time but would soon have to switch to a preferred insurance.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You can work without insurance?


Im guessing it means you can work for them without one of their "qualified" insurance vendors, you know the ones who will settle claims negotiated by the national and not tell you about it until you ask why your premiums doubled.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Top 5 answers what is would take for the average poor slob to return to a company he previously contracted to?
Survey says-
1.Pay me the money you still owe me!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Top 5 answers what is would take for the average poor slob to return to a company he previously contracted to?
> Survey says-
> 1.Pay me the money you still owe me!


Oooo, so close GTX!
The correct #1 answer is 'Pay me the money you still owe me, and then I'll get back to you!'


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh yeah- I LOVE form letters. Last spring I got one that started with...

Hello <VENDOR CONTACT NAME>,




Sadly, I had to pass on that one. :vs_sob:


----------

